# IT-Kleinprojekt: Ideen gesucht!



## alex_fairytail (18. Aug 2011)

Hallo ihr!

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem: Wir müssen für ein Modul(im Sinne von Kurs) in der Berufsschule in Einzelarbeit ein Kleinprojekt abwickeln, mit Pflichtenheft, Doku, Projektumriss und so. Ich habe allerdings keinerlei gute Ideen. Es muss nicht Java sein, PHP ginge auch oder ggf. auch Ruby da ich mich da sowieso reinarbeiten wollte, die Idee ist das grössere Problem.
Ich dachte mir, warum nicht hier nachfragen, hier wurde mir auch bei anderen Problemen immer gut geholfen, jetzt ist mal statt Know-How Kreativität gefragt! 
Anforderungen gibt es fast keine, sollte aber in 80-100 Stunden machbar sein, wir haben Zeit von nächsten Mittwoch bis Ende Januar 2012 und ausserdem den Horizont eines Informatikers im 4. Lehrjahr nicht übersteigen.


Vielen Dank schonmal und liebe Grüsse! :toll:


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Aug 2011)

Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Kundenverwwaltung?


----------



## Volvagia (18. Aug 2011)

Sind die 80 - 100 Stunden auf das gesamte Projekt oder nur die Codingphase bezogen? Wenn zweiteres dürfte eine Kundenverwaltung wohl zu klein sein. Das schreibt man Solo in 1 - 2 Stunden. Was würdest du von einer Dateiverwaltung halten? Also Partitions scannen, wichtige Ordner speichern, Ordnergröße scannen und vergleichen, schnell die Position von Dateien suchen (nützlich für mehrere auswechselbare HDDs) usw.
Da stehen jede Menge Upgrade-Möglichkeit durch Plugins-Systemen zu Verfügung. Wäre auch in der Zeitverwaltung nützlich, wenn noch Zeit übrig ist schreibt ihr halt schnell noch was, wenn nicht entfernt ihr es einfach.

Schau mal in meine Sig, vielleicht ist dabei etwas dabei, was euch nützlich sein könnte. Andererseits würden mich die Dinge interessieren, falls dazu die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## Marcinek (18. Aug 2011)

Normalerweise sind die 80 - 100 Stunden auf das gesamte Projekt von Plichtenheft bis Doku anzusatzen.

Ich denke hier ist eine FAAE oder FASI Abschlusarbeit.

Üblicherweise macht man etwas aus einem bestehenden Projekt in der Firma.

@Volvagia

Bitte schreibe mir eine Kundenverwaltung in 1-2 Stunden.

:autsch:


----------



## Volvagia (18. Aug 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Bitte schreibe mir eine Kundenverwaltung in 1-2 Stunden.


Warum? Zuerst die Klassen zum Speichern der Daten. Glaube, die nennt man Model. Eine serialisierbare (bin Faul ^^) Hauptklasse fürs Model, z. B. OpenFile. Diese enthält eine List mit Category-Instanzen und jede dieser eine List mit ContactData-Instanzen. Diese enthält eine Daten-Collection oder die Variablen einzeln und eben entsprechende Setter/Getter.
Auf der linken Seite des Frames die Daten-Ausgabe. Ich würde dafür einen JTree verwenden, aber als Anfänger würde ich eher mit einen Panel und freien LayoutManager etwas basteln, da die teilweiße ja echt kompliziert werden können. Im Center-Bereich kommt ein Panel rein, welches die Daten entweder in einen Textfeld oder als Label mit unsichtbaren Textfeldern, welche bei Buttonklick umschalten. Ein anderer Button überträgt die Daten einfach in ContactData.


----------



## nillehammer (18. Aug 2011)

Ein Programm, zur Optimierung linearer Gleichunssysteme, um z.B. eine optimale Maschinenbelegung berechnen zu können.


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Aug 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Warum? Zuerst die Klassen zum Speichern der Daten. Glaube, die nennt man Model. Eine serialisierbare (bin Faul ^^) Hauptklasse fürs Model, z. B. OpenFile. Diese enthält eine List mit Category-Instanzen und jede dieser eine List mit ContactData-Instanzen. Diese enthält eine Daten-Collection oder die Variablen einzeln und eben entsprechende Setter/Getter.
> Auf der linken Seite des Frames die Daten-Ausgabe. Ich würde dafür einen JTree verwenden, aber als Anfänger würde ich eher mit einen Panel und freien LayoutManager etwas basteln, da die teilweiße ja echt kompliziert werden können. Im Center-Bereich kommt ein Panel rein, welches die Daten entweder in einen Textfeld oder als Label mit unsichtbaren Textfeldern, welche bei Buttonklick umschalten. Ein anderer Button überträgt die Daten einfach in ContactData.



Also, das nenn ich eher Gefrickel und null Usability. Bei einer Kundenverwaltung gehört schon eine DB ins Backen, schön arbeiten mit Hibernate, ne schöne GUI, vl auch mit Eclipse RCP. Dann noch schön Unittests und schon hat man sicher seine 80 - 100 Stunden zusammen.


----------



## Volvagia (18. Aug 2011)

Was hat das mit Benutzbarkeit zu tun? ???:L
Wie die Daten im Hintergrund abgespeichert sollte den User ja nicht interessieren, das läuft sowieso im Background ab. Und GUI ist imho Geschmackssache, mir hat bei Swing noch nie etwas gefehlt.


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Aug 2011)

Was den User da interessiert, ist in dem Fall egal, aber wenn schon, dann bitte eine schöne Softwarearchitektur mit DB, wenn man schon einen Zeitrahmen von 80 - 100 Stunden hat und nicht so ein rumgefrickel mit irgendwelchen Listen und Serialisierung. Hab ja nichts gegen Swing gesagt, nur wie du es beschrieben hast, stell ich mir das einfach hingeklatscht und mieße Usability vor. Wenn schon so ein großer Zeitrahmen zur Verfügung steht, dann bitte schön


----------



## alex_fairytail (18. Aug 2011)

Die 80-100 Stunden sind für alles, Pflichtenheft bis Doku.

Klingt schonmal nicht so schlecht, sowas in der Art hatte ich aber alles schon... 
Darum fällts mir schwer was neues zu finden...


----------



## Volvagia (18. Aug 2011)

Sorry, aber das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. So viel ich von Hibernate weiß werden dabei Objekte als Struktur in eine Datenbank geschrieben. Aber Serialisierung macht doch das Selbe, und schreibt die Daten in einen Stream.

Denkt einfach darüber nach, was ihr so brauchen könntet. Ich habe mehrere HDDs, die ich regelmäßig in einen externen Wechselrahmen austausche, deshalb dachte ich, dass so ein Verwaltungsprogramm nützlich wäre.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht ein kleiner IM? Oder ein Verwaltungsprogramm, um verschlüsselte Dateien abzuspeichern und life mit Plugin-Anwendungen zu verwenden? z. B. Mediaplayer oder so. Wobei das wohl wieder zu viel Aufwand werden könnte.


----------



## Fu3L (18. Aug 2011)

Ein kleines Spielchen?^^ Weiß nicht, wie das bei den Prüfern ankommt/ob es dafür gestattet/geeignet wäre, aber da lässt sich einiges machen^^

Was anderes: Ich hab im Kunstunterricht für einen Wettbewerb so eine Art "StreetView" geschrieben: Einzelne Bilder werden angezeigt und man kann dann über Pfeiltasten an andere Orte gehen, als würde man durch die Gegend laufen. Dabei war das Bild immer ein anderes, je nach Richtung aus der man kam.. Mit der Zeit immer komplexer geworden... Leider waren die Projektbewerter wohl nicht geeignet, zu erkennen, was das für ein Werk war^^ (Mein Kunstlehrer hätte mir den ersten Preis überreicht, insbesondere verglichen zu den tatsächlichen Gewinnern   )

PS Edit: War das beste was ich je in Kunst zustande gebracht hab und ich war zum ersten Mal in Kunst motiviert^^


----------



## Fab1 (20. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt in einem anderen Forum einen Thread zu solchen Projekten mit vielen Ideen, die sich ganz gut anhören, leider weis ich nicht ob ich diesen Link hier posten darf, daher schicke ich es dir einfach mal per PM. Wenn ich es posten dürfte könnt ihr es ja mal unten reinschreiben, dann editiere ich den Post später.

Edit: Ich weis, allerdings bin ich in solchen Sachen lieber etwas vorsichtig, da man sich so schnell eine Verwahnung einfangen kann (allg. in Foren). 

Wie auch immer hier der Link: 

Projektideen Sammelthread

Gruß GEEK


----------



## Fu3L (20. Aug 2011)

Wir sind hier nicht in einem Browsergameforum, wo man keine Links zur Konkurrenz posten darf 
Der Link soll doch unser Wissen erweitern und dient damit dem Ziel dieses Forums^^


----------



## ARadauer (20. Aug 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Das schreibt man Solo in 1 - 2 Stunden.


Ich schreib in PHP auch in CMS in 2 Stunden, aber ich denke, dass die Jungs von Joomla einwenig länger gebraucht haben. Es kommt also immer drauf an, wie viel Funktionalität ma rein steckt und wie sauber man das macht.

also mein neuer Standardtipp: Schreib ein Monopoly


----------



## alex_fairytail (20. Aug 2011)

Wow ihr seid ja fleissig  Da bin ich wohl am richtigen Ort fragen gegangen 
Vielen Dank für die Ideen! Der Thread in dem anderen Forum ist auch super, vielen Dank auch dafür!

Ich werde den Thread an der Stelle mal als erledigt markieren, ich glaub hier sind genug Ideen gesammelt worden 

Danke nochmal und einen schönen Tag


----------



## alex_fairytail (25. Aug 2011)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. 

Ich werden den Thread an der Stelle mal closen.

Schönen Tag allerseits!


----------



## BlackViruZ (25. Aug 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise sind die 80 - 100 Stunden auf das gesamte Projekt von Plichtenheft bis Doku anzusatzen.
> 
> Ich denke hier ist eine FAAE oder FASI Abschlusarbeit.
> 
> ...



FAAE / FASI ?
Meinst du FIAE bzw FISI ?
Oder für was stehen die beiden begriffe?
Meine: *F*ach*i*nformatiker im Bereich *A*nwendungs*e*ntwicklung, *F*ach*i*nformatiker im Bereich *S*ystem*i*ntegration

Btw: ich würde ausschließen das es darum geht - Zumindest bei der IHK hier sind die Abschlussprojekte der beiden Berufe auf 70h (AE) bzw 35h (SI) begrenzt.
Und das wäre auch nichts mit "Modul" wie er da oben eingeleitet hat.


----------



## homer65 (25. Aug 2011)

Ein kleines Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wäre auch möglich. Das Grundgerüst ist schnell gemacht und je nachdem wie schnell du bist kannst du mehr oder weniger Funktionalität einbauen.
Als Beispiel kannst du dir http://ehm.homelinux.org/IconEditor anschauen. Dazu gibt es auch den Quelltext.


----------

